# Generator question?



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I came across a functional but vintage Montgomery ward 2000 watt generator.
it has a 5hp briggs running it.

model # hpg-27341-A 

I'm trying to figure out if this would power my well pump.

Near as I can factor is just over 18 amps at 115, motor on the pump is 14.8.

Here is where my question comes into play, I wonder if the 2k is surge or continuous? if its continuous I know it can run the pump but I question if it can properly start it?

I don't want to assume anything on that matter. Pumps are not cheap!

being they powered it with a 5hp seems to me that it has the potential to produce 3600 watts max. so I'm thinking that it is indeed 2k continuous?

If that is surge at 3600 its still at the least slightly under what I would need to start the pump.

I was then thinking a capacitor bank may be doable to assist and even out the starting voltage? 

I would appreciate some input and maybe one of the old pack rats here has the owners manual some where?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

since a answer was slow coming, I decided to see what my 14.2 amp table saw motor would do.

Let the gen get to speed and hit the switch, no bog but the motor was slow to turn and needed a little assist. then it hummed like it does off the utility mains.

Still thinking and looking for info on the capacitors.
Another thought would be to convert to Dc and use Battery's to help buffer current and run a Inverter.

Though the whole Idea was cheap,I picked the generator up at the Curb as last night was pickup.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

It may work but very little margin, and very hard starts, basically ignore any surge ratings, 

I would not use it unless your in true emergency, and you have no other choice,


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

what fhm just said...................

you will break your leg kicking yourself if that inadequate power source damages your well pump.

sounds like a typical 3600 rpm screamer...........


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

that was the plan emergency only. 
its the hard starts I was worried about.

your not joking either jim-mi. had to replace it last year from short cycling.

got lucky and found a local well guy who had a used one 400 bucks and I put it on.

the pluming supply which would be the cheapest new wanted a lot more and it was special order. 

its not a home depot special.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

check out this thread, similar problem/solution
does your small generator die when you plug in your freezer? - AR15.COM


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That is a lot like playing with fire . . . .
Sooner or later you will get burnt bad........
That guy may think he is getting away with something . . . . 
But he is NOT at all considering the costs $$$$$$$ involved when that freezer goes . .POOF. . . . 

Although I hate with a purple passion those $i99.95 Super EL Cheapo screaming generators, better to have one of those and use it for 17.5 hours (till it too poops out) than to burn out a freezer compressor with a tiny inadaquate toy.


----------

